# Bypassing Blocked ports



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

im trying to test out some things before i start throwing money in the wrong directions, and im looking to unblock port 80...

i know there are reroute tools out there which would be just as good, if any1 knows a program i can download that will reroute port 81 to port 80 so that maby it can fake it that way, or maby i can get something simmilar to a DDNS service, but instead of it giving me a web address site-name.no-ip.com having it give me 2 name servers ns1 ns2.site.com where that site becomes my route to my server only on ns2.site.com its on port 80 so my domain has no problem with it...


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

A program that you downloaded would do no good if your ISP is blocking inbound traffic port 80. Your free dynamic dns service (no-ip.com) provides the option you are looking for... from
http://www.no-ip.com/services/managed_dns/free_dynamic_dns.html



> Port 80 Redirects
> Many residential ISPs Block port 80, No-IP Free DNS enables you to run a webserver on a non-standard port, yet users accessing your site never have to enter a port number. For example http://yourname.no-ip.com/ can redirect to http://yourname.no-ip.com:8833/


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah i know about those im not found of any really i like dnsexit.com if i had to choose one... but theres defenitly reroute programs out there because all it would have to do is give you a nameserver set to your domain... then when you use that domain server on your domain it would mimic your servers images and re route them on port 80 on there server there by bypassing the block ive actually seen 1 like this like 2 months accidentally and before i was in need of it , cant find it since...


----------



## brez (Aug 19, 2007)

Try here......

http://www.no-ip.com/support/guides/web_servers/isp_block_port_80.html


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Duckman,

If I tried to get to your website sitting on your server and went to http://yoursite.com, my browser would automatically attempt to connect to your server on port 80. My browser would only attempt to connect to port 81 on your server if I told it to (http://yoursite.com:81) or if an intermediary, such as the name server, redirected me. In other words, my request goes out over port 80, connects along the way to the name server then forwards my request to port 81 then to your server. You could certainly install a program on your server that changes requests from port 81 to port 80, but only if port 81 was requested. If port 80 is requested and no name server intervenes, but your ISP blocks incoming requests on port 80, then my request never reaches you. Since the request never reaches you, any program installed on your server is never seen, so is useless in the scenario you described.

Perhaps I'm not understanding what you're wanting?


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

your kind of right it all depends on how good hte control pannel for the domain is and how indept it lets you go as well as the name server hosting site / monitoring program, and no you have the idea right but its really pointless for me to do what im doing since im lifting the port 80 block, i appreciate the post back though


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

o didnt see that, thanks brez ill have a read threw it tomorrow...


----------

